# Networking career advice



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I'm pretty fed up of where my current career (or lack of it) is heading and would love to get in to IT especially into the networking side of things.

Im in my late 20's and have no experience in this field, but I'm pretty good at studying so I'm confident I can obtain certificates etc.

My problem is I don't know where to start, and I'm not sure what certs I should do to obtain an entry level job.

I eventually want to get CCNA, but i've seen people say it's no good having the qualification with no experience.

I've seen it mentioned that people should get a+ and network+ then apply for a job and then get ccna...

I've also seen people say to get MS certs to get a job, but if I want to work in the cisco field is there any point?

I know there's no real right or wrong answer but I'd like the views of people more experienced than myself.

Also is there a way to do these courses with out spending a fortune?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF a+ and network+ is a good place to start the books below are good
CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, 8th Edition Exams 220-801 & 220-802: Amazon.co.uk: Michael Meyers: Books
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...etwork+&sprefix=Mike+Myers+net,stripbooks,213


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Great stuff, thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Boson Michael is the expert on career advice but he may be tied up with Thanks Giving


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, I've been reading through some similar posts and I think he's answered my questions in them. 

I forgot it is thanksgiving, I'm from the uk...

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am too lol see under my name


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh yea just spotted that haha.


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Could anyone suggest what one would be worth doing first and what would help me more in terms of getting my first job in IT? 

I know neither gaurentees a job but I need to start somewhere.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A+ first then network+


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Cool thanks mate.

I'm looking to start in feb. Do you think it would be realistic to be able to apply for jobs with the A+ ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You have to start somewhere and at some time but don't be surprised at getting little to no response on many it seems to be the way now, you just keep pumping out the applications and C.V's and treat it as a numbers game the more you do the closer you get to the one who will say yes


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea I kind of thought it would be like that.

Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont know the job market in the UK. I do know it a bit here in the midwest of the US (I'm in MN). I would recommend you to do this. I'm sure many others would agree:

1. Go to school. You don't need a degree but employers like to see that you're in school trying to better yourself. But you don't need to go for a BS degree. Just go to a tech school (not familiar with the educational system either in the UK and how it works). Also study and get your A+. That would be a good start. I would recommend going to a smaller community college to get a 2 year degree (networking or something in that line)
2. Get an entry level job. Volunteer at a church. Get some hands on experience working with computers/networks, etc. 
3. See if you can get an internship with some local businesses to get that hands on experience.

At this point, you need to get 'experience' under your resume. Since you don't have education (or at least you didn't post that you did), you'll need that as well. Those are the keys. Most employer will tend to hire you, if you are already in school (versus not in school at all). But if you have no experience and no education, then you're going to have it tough. 

Your goal is working with Cisco equipment? Well that's a good goal to have, but it won't be accomplished in the next 3-5 years. So spend that time building your resume (experience and education). In time, if you have enough of both, you will at least be 'qualified' to work on Cisco networks. You may still not get the job, but at least you'll be qualified to work on it. 

Remember: Just because you have what it takes (education and experience) doesn't mean you are the right guy for the job. You have to be a damn good interviewee and have to bring a lot to the table. 

Good luck !!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The volunteer route is a good way to get some hands on real life experience


----------



## samcro (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Very useful info.

I'll probably look into the volunteer route, I do volunteer work already, in a different field, so it's something I'm prepared to do to get ahead.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Joeten was right - I got swamped over Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

Seems like you've been given some quality advice, above. Get your A+ and Network+ and get your foot in the door in an entry-level IT job - ANY entry-level IT job. 

The CCNA is a nice goal, but it's a certification designed for people who administer Cisco devices... not someone who WANTS to administer Cisco devices. And you can't really start out as a network admin doing Cisco device administration - no company in their right mind is going to entrust the administration of their mission-critical network to someone who has passed an exam but has no practical experience. Gotta take these things one step at a time - first get your foot in the door, then administer client computers in a domain environment, then administer servers, THEN administer networking gear.

Don't get me wrong, it's a great goal to have. But a doctor doesn't start out doing advanced brain surgery or heart transplants on day 1.


----------

